
Tesla Created Demand for Electric Vehicles, but Only for Tesla - joss82
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-21/tesla-created-demand-for-electric-vehicles-but-only-for-tesla
======
tonylemesmer
People like Teslas because they have a good charger network. Buying any other
EV results in patchy coverage and therefore increases range anxiety and
frustration.

